# Continuing Back Issue



## M1seryD1str1ct (May 12, 2016)

Hey Dudes

Posted here and there over the past few months about this back issue I've had, haven't been able to squat/dead for going on a year due to a pain in what was my lower back but now emanating mainly from my tailbone (no idea what that would mean...fracture? displacement?).

At any rate, everyone suggested to go to a medical professional of course.

-Chiropractor corrected several times, no help, said stop doing squats and deadlifts
-Spine doctor (Orthopedic) took x-ray said simple bulged disc coupled with genetically thin discs...and stop squats and deads for life

After putting the above on here and some other lifting forums, my interest was piqued by the number of you guys that were pissed and advised to seek out specifically a Sports Medicine specializing in back and have them work with me to get me back to the powerlifts, no matter the cost, instead of copping out with a "stop lifting, duh."

Heard so many stories of guys going through this and coming back (sometimes after surgery) to now putting up big squat/deadlift numbers which is mighty inspiring...I just don't really know where to start. Would a Sports Med doc be step 1 then perhaps getting an MRI instead of an X-Ray so we know exactly what is wrong? Again I really feel it is a tailbone issue I'm feeling over a simple bulged disc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2016)

Keep in mind the are where you feel pain may not be where the actual problem is.  However the area you describe is a joint.  Take a look on Google images or a book on anatomy for how the spine and hips connect and you will see the hips are a joint.  

It's quite possible your squat and deadlift technique is shit.

You may do well to pull sumo to get the pressure off the low back.

If your spine is a weak point wouldn't it be prudent to build as much muscle in its support systems? Abs, glutes, spinal erectors etc... 

Old folks have pain issues and mobility issues because of sarcopenia. They lost muscle tissue and can't support their crusty old joints.  What if they all went into their golden years like Seek will. With loads of muscle?

Same applies to you. Being weak is never a solution.

So where to start? 

Build up those muscles I mentioned.  You do this by doing numerous sets with lower reps to avoid fatigue mid set and getting hurt.  Set after set you will add muscle. Over time you will be more capable of maintaining rigidity.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jun 27, 2016)

i stopped lifting for about 7 months because of a back issue similiar to this and started pulling sumo and its relieved the constant dull ache of my lower back for the most part.. still hurt a little but less frequently for sure. i wake up tight but once i take a shower it loosens up. only been doing it for about two weeks or so too. placebo effect or not i feel better


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 28, 2016)

I am no expert don't really consider myself much out of baby steps but I feel I can add from experience. I had all kinds of back issue's before I built up my core muscle and learned proper technique. I would really work on your core man I treat my mid section like any other muscle I use weight and hit it hard a few times a week only b/c I know it will help me with protecting my spine and moving more weight when it counts . 

I also listen to my body if something isn't right I am not to proud to step off and reset or give up on the  movement forcing the issue sometimes isn't worth the risk of injury .

Finally I spend the first 20 min at least working on my hips and back , I start with a hip sequence (spend a good deal of time getting this right ) credit pob for showing me this 

https://youtu.be/JBHzXF-mVjY

Then I use a foam roller and just work the shoulders neck I rotate my arms get anything to pop that will it feels great , I do bring it down to my lower back but not really to work on it I like the extension I can get over it I stretch my legs all the all the way down to my toes and reach my arms out past my fingers, and breath in and out you will find some good alignment there . 

Finally I use a lacrosse ball for any spots I may have like if there is a specific spot I will place the ball there and lay on it and work it out the best I can. If I have no specific spots I still use it on my lower back it hurts so good and gets the blood flowing something you probably don't have a whole lot going on if your injured down there . I also use it on my gluts and shoulders sometimes if there tight  the ball is my favorite . 

By the time I am done I already got a warm sweat going and am ready to attack the weights its very relaxing also it clears my head for the days work . I do this every time I am in the gym no reason not to so even on cardio days I am keeping everything lose and ready just as I would a heavy squat day 

good luck bud


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2016)

6packFitnessLife said:


> i went back to being a sissy and lifting "warm up" weights and doing more reps instead, with lower back support belts, after years of back pain im now starting to get back on track and at 35 years old i feel like i can maybe beat my 20s goals, i basically set my mind to take it easy and not try outlift myself for a while



Seriously man how many old ass threads are you going to bump so you can tell us about your back that hurts and how everyone should just lift barely anyway weight for some random rep range?

You don't know their history or goals or anything about them.  Be careful dispensing generic advice that you think worked for you. It won't work for everyone.


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 12, 2016)

Is it like sharp pain sometime, sometimes can't even stand or walk straight? Sometimes hurts to cough or sneeze?


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a herniated lower disc, I had an MRI done and that's the only way they could tell me, I tried everyone else. It was bad to a point that I even would hurt my back washing my car and then couldn't walk straight for a month. Or when I felt good to go to the gym I would do moderate weights and reinsure myself and be out for another 1-2 months . I lost all my gains and was depressed, I forgot all about my gains and decided to start all over again fresh and pick weights that I could do 15-20 reps and work up from there, for example bench 135lbs 3x15


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 12, 2016)

It sounds like you need a reverse hyper


----------



## Kyle (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the same problem, I think it is because of deadlifts.


----------

